# Pretty Cool Old Picture



## vastingray (Mar 4, 2016)

This is a pretty cool old picture


----------



## Intense One (Mar 4, 2016)

vastingray said:


> This is a pretty cool old picture
> 
> View attachment 291895



Looks like riding "The Strand" at the beach


----------

